# anyone know were I can get sand/crushed coral at a decent price?



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

I am looking for a store that carries saltwater sand or fine crushed coral at a good price.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

JL aquatics always has good prices


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

your best bet is JL and they can do the shipping for you as well. It is jlquatics.com


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

okay thanks


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

great info! what about live rock?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They also have live rock


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

Pretty sure I have a 5 gal bucket of crushed coral in my basement you can have if you want.

How much live rock are you looking for?

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------

